# Needing Tax Info Help



## Ghostsmack (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm new to this, been using Intuit Quickbook Business Turbotax bundle, Shows how much Taxes I owe and able to pay from this program. Question is this all i do, what about the tax info from uber that has all my totals,etc. do i send it along with paying my taxes or i just keep it filed if i get audited ??? or how this works you pay the estimate taxes until April 15 and it all totals up ? or should i got a Tax service and who usually the cheapest ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow! You really think you have taxable income from these scam gigs?
Ask the @UberTaxPro


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

Sometime around January 31, you will get a 1099 from UBER. You use those figures on the return, and file the 1099 with IRS


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

OldUncleDave said:


> Sometime around January 31, you will get a 1099 from UBER. You use those figures on the return, and file the 1099 with IRS


1. Wrong, 2. Wrong AND 3. Wrong
You will *NOT* get anything from FUber and/or Lyft. 
you will most likely file a 1040, Schedule 1, Schedule 4, Schedule C AND a Schedule SE

Let the experts handle tax work!


----------



## Ghostsmack (Jul 24, 2019)

I should of mention more of what i was asking, i do know about end of January and the 1099, all the other forms. Guess trying to say here is January 15 in coming up, isn't that when quarterly estimated taxes do for business owners? thats before the end of January, How do you tie all this in together


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 1. Wrong, 2. Wrong AND 3. Wrong
> You will *NOT* get anything from FUber and/or Lyft.
> you will most likely file a 1040, Schedule 1, Schedule 4, Schedule C AND a Schedule SE
> 
> Let the experts handle tax work!


Last year, I received two 1099s. One for InstaCart, for a years work, and the other for UBER for one months work.

Yes, I filed a 1040 and a schedule C, maybe others, don't remember.

Maybe we file different, I don't have a business license.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> 1. Wrong, 2. Wrong AND 3. Wrong
> You will *NOT* get anything from FUber and/or Lyft.
> you will most likely file a 1040, Schedule 1, Schedule 4, Schedule C AND a Schedule SE
> 
> Let the experts handle tax work!


i have been paying the same tax professionl for over 35 years...best 300 i ever spent....you cant put a price on peace of mind



Ghostsmack said:


> I should of mention more of what i was asking, i do know about end of January and the 1099, all the other forms. Guess trying to say here is January 15 in coming up, isn't that when quarterly estimated taxes do for business owners? thats before the end of January, How do you tie all this in together


i can show you venmo me 500 dollars lol


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

You have until Wed to make/pay any estimated taxes to be applied to your 2019 return.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

OldUncleDave said:


> Sometime around January 31, you will get a 1099 from UBER. You use those figures on the return, and file the 1099 with IRS


No taxpayer files their own 1099 with IRS



percy_ardmore said:


> You have until Wed to make/pay any estimated taxes to be applied to your 2019 return.


If you never had estimated taxes before you can pay when you file.



Ghostsmack said:


> I should of mention more of what i was asking, i do know about end of January and the 1099, all the other forms. Guess trying to say here is January 15 in coming up, isn't that when quarterly estimated taxes do for business owners? thats before the end of January, How do you tie all this in together


Use a tax professional, and for experience you have to ask them. For cost you shiuld just deal with it. At my old tax firm we gave free unlimited year round service and you might get that from a chain but you have to ask. H&R Block used to advertise that. Jackson Hewitt might. My place was not a chain though. Some firms do it though. Their fees would be higher. For a 1040, Sched C, Sched SE and computations of Auto Expenses and/or Depreciation, I charged back in the day (30+ years ago) about $360. Prices may be the same even without year round service. Expect to pay this. Now, just because we do what we do you have to explain what you do between rides and it is vital that you do so.

Check the back offices of your apps on their websites and see what they provide. Bring those to the professional. Do not be shamed into doing it yourself. Turbo Tax is doing it yourself.


----------

